# Candybar bug depuis 10.6.2



## smitch (14 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir, 
voilà depuis la mise à jour de candybar pour 10.6.2, l'application bug ! 
Je m'explique, il m'est impossible d'ajouter de nouveaux icônes à ma collection, que ce soit par glisser/déposer ou par l'ouverture d'un "Container". Quand je glisse cela ne fait rien et quand j'ouvre un "Container" il s'ouvre et crée un nouveau dossier d'icônes mais avec aucun icônes dedans.

J'ai fais la réparation des autorisations (ou permissions plutôt) et rien n'a changé...

Si quelqu'un à déjà eu ce problème ???


----------



## loading93 (14 Novembre 2009)

j'ai aussi se probleme depuis cette aprem... sa m'est arriver en pleine refont de mes icon du coup ba c'est en attente et j'ai 2/3 de mes icons changer...


----------



## zep3 (15 Novembre 2009)

Pour ma part, j'ai pareil mais avec les docks pour moi les icones fonctionne tres bien.


----------



## loading93 (15 Novembre 2009)

je pense avoir trouver, desinstaller le logiciel et suprimer les fichier qui se trouve ici


User/Library/Preferences/com.panic.Candybar3.plist
User/Library/Caches/com.panic.Candybar3


puis le réinstallé , sa marche pour l'instant chez moi...


----------



## smitch (17 Novembre 2009)

oui j'y avais pensé mais j'avais la flemme de le faire haha, jvais essayer ça ce weekend et on verra ...


----------



## zep3 (21 Novembre 2009)

en utilisant cette méthode est ce que l'on perd les icônes où ils sont situés autre part ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2009)

Elles sont stockées là : /Application Support/CandyBar  je pense.


----------



## zep3 (5 Décembre 2009)

Pour ma part j'ai toujours le même problème, impossible de changer de dock avec un icontainer, mais cela fonctionne manuellement (normal)

J'ai pourtant tout supprimer, si vous avez une idée


----------



## Ereizsil (9 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

Premier post sur ce forum en espérant que vous pourrez m'aider.

J'ai récemment voulu changer les icones de mon mac avec candybar. Pas de problème si ce n'est pour l'icone "bureau" qui reste désespérément bloquée sur une image "pdf" que ce soit dans la fenêtre du finder ou sur la barre latérale. Et ce, même après avoir essayer de tout réinitialiser.

J'aimerais, à défaut de la changer, au moins retrouver une icone normale ! La c'est trop moche !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

*YAIIISSEU !* 

Je prends le dernier thread sur *CandyBar*, pour vous informer d'un moyen de résoudre ce fameux "bug" de l'appli : les icones customisées (avec 'Toshop, par exemple) n'étaient plus reconnues, et apparaissaient dans la fenêtre de CandyBar comme des emplacements vides, et/ou les tailles étaient un peu tout et portnawak (que les icônes soient en 128x128 ou en 156x156).

Pour vous donner une idée de ce que ça donnait, un p'tit snapshot ?







J'ai trouvé la soluce ! ..Il faut convertir les images (.jpg, .gif, .png ou autres) en .icns !
CandyBar _nouvelle version_ reconnaît ce format et l'applique sans problème ; et cette fois à la bonne taille ! 

Plusieurs façons possibles de convertir en .icns, mais moi j'ai utilisé ce soft.

Walà. Enjoy.


----------

